# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Graphiste Spécialisé propose ses services !

## LOIC JOINT

Après plusieurs années de travail en tant que modeleur 3D , Graphiste 2D et game designer indépendant dans l’univers du jeu vidéo, je mets mes compétences et mon expérience à votre service.

    Quel que soit le genre de votre jeu ou les éléments graphiques dont vous ayez besoin, je suis en mesure de les concevoir et les réaliser avec vous. Votre jeu de tir à besoin de zombis 3D prêts à déferler sur le joueur ? Votre jeu de plateformes a besoin de graphismes 2D envoûtants et bucoliques, conférant à votre univers une aura mystique et poétique ? Aucun soucis ! Il en va de même pour les menus, illustrations, interfaces et autres qui donneront à votre futur jeu une identité et un cachet unique.

    Étant également développeur indépendant, j'ai l'avantage de bien connaître les problématiques potentielles liées à l’utilisation de graphismes ou de modèles 3D dans le contexte du jeu vidéo, et pourrais donc mettre cette expérience au profit de votre projet.

    Enfin, étant avant tout un passionné, je serais ravis humainement de m’investir à vos côtés dans votre jeu vidéo afin de vous fournir les modèles 3D et/ou les graphismes les plus adaptés, tout en restant à l’écoute de vos demandes et en étant fidèle à votre vision du jeu.

mon portfolio:
http://www.loicjoint.com

mon mail:
loicjoint@gmail.com

Modéles 3D









Concepts Art 2D





Interface

----------


## schouffy

Salut,
Je sais pas si c'est très pertinent mais pour avoir un ordre d'idée tu pourrais indiquer des tarifs indicatifs suivant le type de prestation ?

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Et corriger la faute dans le titre de la discussion.  ::ninja::  OK, t'es graphiste, pas prof de français, mais un CV avec une faute ne fait jamais très sérieux.  ::P:  Tout comme un lien en signature qui mène à une erreur… Je crois que tu as oublié de le changer.  ::siffle:: 
Pour en revenir à tes créations, je trouve que c'est assez inégal. Y a des choses qui sont, je trouve, très réussies, d'autres un peu naïves. Je trouve en particulier que les textures sont un peu trop lisses, ça manque d'âme, de détail, de relief. Cela dit, j'aimerais déjà savoir réaliser à un niveau comme le tien, hein.  ::):

----------


## LOIC JOINT

Salut,

Avant tout je vous présente mes excuses pour mon silence radio, j'ai eu quelques soucis de connexion suite à une déménagement.




> Salut,
> Je sais pas si c'est très pertinent mais pour avoir un ordre d'idée tu pourrais indiquer des tarifs indicatifs suivant le type de prestation ?


Salut Schouffy,
Tout dépend bien entendu de la prestation. De façon général, je propose à l’intéressé de me faire présenter son projet et de me dresser une liste des éléments dont il à besoin, fort de quelques références visuel afin de m'orienter sur le design et la direction artistique du projet. Ensuite j’estime le temps que la réalisation me prendra et propose un devis en me basant sur un tarif horaire de 10€ (ce qui inclus les itérations que demandera la prestation pour être parfaitement conforme à la vision du client, dans la mesure). De même, si cela me demande plus de temps que prévu sur le devis, c'est à ma charge, cela évite les mauvaises surprises pour le client.

Si tu es intéréssé pour ton(tes) projets, n'hésite pas à m'envoyer un MP ou me contacter par mail, ce sera avec plaisir !




> Et corriger la faute dans le titre de la discussion. OK, t'es graphiste, pas prof de français, mais un CV avec une faute ne fait jamais très sérieux. Tout comme un lien en signature qui mène à une erreur… Je crois que tu as oublié de le changer.
> Pour en revenir à tes créations, je trouve que c'est assez inégal. Y a des choses qui sont, je trouve, très réussies, d'autres un peu naïves. Je trouve en particulier que les textures sont un peu trop lisses, ça manque d'âme, de détail, de relief. Cela dit, j'aimerais déjà savoir réaliser à un niveau comme le tien, hein.


Salut Ashley TOUCRU,

Ah ! Oui tu as parfaitement raison, voila ce que c'est de ne jamais se relire. Malheureusement l'édition du titre semble impossible  ::(: 
Par contre pour la signature je devrais pouvoir arranger cela, merci !

Ta remarque sur mon travail me fait plaisir, car les textures dont tu parles sont très anciennes en fait et j'ai même beaucoup hésité avant de les ajouter sur le portefolio ! Comme quoi le travail paye avec le temps  :;):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ah ! Oui tu as parfaitement raison, voila ce que c'est de ne jamais se relire. Malheureusement l'édition du titre semble impossible


Mais non, ne te décourage pas, c'est une feature cachée du forum (les Canards sont facétieux  ::P: ) :
1. Tu vas à ton tout premier message
2. Tu cliques "Modifier le message"
3. "Aller en mode avancé"
4. Tu édites le titre de ta discussion.

 ::lol:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ta remarque sur mon travail me fait plaisir, car les textures dont tu parles sont très anciennes en fait et j'ai même beaucoup hésité avant de les ajouter sur le portefolio ! Comme quoi le travail paye avec le temps


Alors peut-être est-il préférable d'essayer de créer de nouveaux objets maintenant que tu maîtrises davantage, et de retirer ceux qui présentent un peu moins bien. Sinon, tu t'exposes au genre de remarque que j'ai faite : on va te reprocher d'avoir un travail inégal.  ::):

----------


## LOIC JOINT

> t'as du talent mec!


Merci mec !  :;): 




> Mais non, ne te décourage pas, c'est une feature cachée du forum (les Canards sont facétieux ) :
> 1. Tu vas à ton tout premier message
> 2. Tu cliques "Modifier le message"
> 3. "Aller en mode avancé"
> 4. Tu édites le titre de ta discussion.


Merci beaucoup  Ashley TOUCRU !
J'en ai profité pour aller voir ton site et regarder tes photos, très sympa ! Chapeau  ::): 




> Alors peut-être est-il préférable d'essayer de créer de nouveaux objets maintenant que tu maîtrises davantage, et de retirer ceux qui présentent un peu moins bien. Sinon, tu t'exposes au genre de remarque que j'ai faite : on va te reprocher d'avoir un travail inégal.


Tu n'as pas tors, cela me parait encore plus flagrant avec le recule d'ailleurs. Merci encore  :;):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Merci beaucoup  Ashley TOUCRU !
> J'en ai profité pour aller voir ton site et regarder tes photos, très sympa ! Chapeau


Merci.  :;): 




> Tu n'as pas tors, cela me parait encore plus flagrant avec le recule d'ailleurs. Merci encore


J'avoue que créer des textures pour du modding ou autre est quelque chose qui me tente depuis longtemps, mais j'ai du mal à évaluer la difficulté de l'exercice. 'Faudrait vraiment que je me pense là-dessus.  ::):

----------


## LOIC JOINT

> J'avoue que créer des textures pour du modding ou autre est quelque chose qui me tente depuis longtemps, mais j'ai du mal à évaluer la difficulté de l'exercice. 'Faudrait vraiment que je me pense là-dessus.


Oui c'est vraiment un exercice sympa, la difficulté est finalement relative au niveau de compétence en digital painting puisque à part pour le multitexturing (normal, ambiant occlusion...), les outils et compétences sont les même. Après c'est comme tout on se prend vite au "jeu" et on se plais à voir ses créations progresser petit à petit  :;): 
Si tu souhaite te lancer je te recommande vivement youtube ou les tutos sont nombreux  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Oui, merci. Je pense que je m'y mettrai un jour où j'ai du temps à y consacrer.  :;):

----------


## LOIC JOINT

> Oui, merci. Je pense que je m'y mettrai un jour où j'ai du temps à y consacrer.


Tu as bien raison  :;):  N'hésite pas si tu as besoin d'un coup de main  ::): 

Petite mise à jour de mes travaux, prestation finalisée le 25 jan 2019. Il s'agit d'un personnage inspiré du célèbre Arsène Lupin, réalisé avec Blender 3D et Krita.

----------


## LOIC JOINT

Salut amis !
Petite mise à jour de mes travaux, prestation finalisée le 25 fev 2019. Il s'agit d'une petite cabane bucolique lowpoly dotée de textures peintes à la main pour un jeux sur WiiU, une autre est en cours de réalisation.

----------


## Sifr

Et ça demande combien de temps de faire chacun des deux derniers exemples ?

----------


## LOIC JOINT

> Et ça demande combien de temps de faire chacun des deux derniers exemples ?


Salut Sifr,

Les deux modèles ont demandés chacun 4 heures de travail, modélisation et création des textures (et rendu dans le premier cas). Ce qui inclue également la conception papier du modèle, réalisé avec le client et qui sert de plan pour la modélisation  :;):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Tu as bien raison  N'hésite pas si tu as besoin d'un coup de main 
> Petite mise à jour de mes travaux, prestation finalisée le 25 jan 2019. Il s'agit d'un personnage inspiré du célèbre Arsène Lupin, réalisé avec Blender 3D et Krita.
> http://www.loicjoint.com/pictures/wo...se/Lupin_1.jpg


J'aime bien le rendu du visage, les mains ont l'air plutôt correctement modélisées (ce n'est pas facile), mais je trouve que la cape et les habits manquent de plis, de texture. C'est très lisse et du coup ça manque un peu de mouvement et de vie, comparé aux détails de la peau et des cheveux.  ::):

----------


## LOIC JOINT

> J'aime bien le rendu du visage, les mains ont l'air plutôt correctement modélisées (ce n'est pas facile), mais je trouve que la cape et les habits manquent de plis, de texture. C'est très lisse et du coup ça manque un peu de mouvement et de vie, comparé aux détails de la peau et des cheveux.


Merci  ::):  Oui l’ensemble est plutôt inégale je m'en rend compte aussi avec le recule, depuis ce modèle j'ai changé d'outils je réalise désormais tout mes éléments "organiques" en mode sculpt, un mode du logiciel blender qui simule la sculpture. Le matériel est ainsi super malléable, très flexible et le rendu est vraiment extra une fois combiné avec les avantage de l'image de synthèse. J'aurais sans doute l'occasion de poster un exemple de ce genre de chose prochainement (pour l'instant je suis encore dans le cadre de l’expérimentation avec cette techno  ::):  )

----------


## LOIC JOINT

Salut les amis, petite mise à jour de mes travaux avec la réalisation d'un portrait en image de synthèse !



Le visage fut d’abord sculpté en 3D avant d’être déplié en 2D pour les travaux de textures. Les textures furent ensuite peintes directement sur le modèle (diffuses, rugosité et subsurface), puis retouchées en digital painting via un logiciel 2D.
L’étape suivante consista à la réalisation de shaders pour chaque éléments et la mise en place d’un éclairage en 3 points intimiste. Enfin, la création des cheveux, cils et sourcilles dans l’environnement 3D suivit de retouches divers pour finaliser le tout.

----------


## LOIC JOINT

Salut les amis, petite mise à jour de mes travaux !

Conception et réalisation d’un jeu de quarto en 3D low poly dans le cadre du développement d’un jeu sur mobile.
Une première modélisation rapide fut réalisée pour le client en me basant sur de vrais jeux au style boisé et classique. Le modèle fut ensuite affiné et optimisé afin de correspondre aux normes exigeantes des jeux sur mobile, puis déplié pour y appliquer les textures.
Une texture de bois simple fut utilisée pour servir de base, puis fut retravaillée à même le modèle afin de corriger les jonction de textures et de retravailler certaines parties pour ajouter notamment de l’usure sur les bords du plateau.
Une déclinaison en noir des pièces fut ensuite réalisée puis les cartes de normales et de spéculaires furent réalisées afin de finaliser le rendu.

----------


## LOIC JOINT

Salut à tous !

Un petit poste pour vous faire part de la mise en ligne sur ma chaîne youtube de tutos dédiés à la réalisation d'assets graphiques de toutes sortes; sprites 2D, peinture à la main,  modélisation 3D et textures, sculpt 3D, réalisation d'artworks, de kits graphique pour réaliser des niveaux... et toute sorte de  techniques divers et variés pour booster votre créativité graphique !

Je pense sortir 1 à 2 vidéos par semaines, la plupart étant de simples captures vidéo de mes travaux en tant que graphiste, que je monte et commente par la suite.

Si cela vous intéresse n'hésitez donc pas à visionner la première vidéo afin de vous faire une idée. Le maintient de la chaîne dépendra surtout du nombre d’intéressés, n'hésitez donc pas à participer à l’activité de la chaîne et à vous abonner si le cœur vous en dit  :;): 

A très bientôt et merci !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

C'est sympa à regarder, mais j'avoue que j'ai du mal à cerner l'intérêt que peut présenter cette première vidéo seule. Ça manque d'explications pour être un tuto de dessin, et c'est déjà trop avancé pour un débutant. J'attends la suite pour me faire une opinion (en particulier si tu expliques comment créer des textures 3D), mais pour le moment au-delà de l'aspect ludique du visionnage, pas sûr que ça apprenne grand'chose à quiconque.  ::): 

PS : tu devrais prévoir une version en français.  :;):

----------


## LOIC JOINT

Salut Ashley Toucru !

J'avoue que c'est un peu brute de décoffrage comme tuto. En fait mon idée de base était de filmer mes travaux perso et pro pour les mettre sur youtube (j'ai vue d'autre le faire), ce qui demande peut de travail finalement. Après coup au montage je me suis rendu compte que quelques petites explications textuelles serraient bien venues, mais avec le recule je me rend compte que ca manque encore cruellement d’accessibilité tout ça. Il faudrait que je mette d'avantage d'encarts textuels sans doute, en expliquant mieux certaines actions fondamentales à l'écran, peut être même faire quelques tutos sur des notions techniques précises comme le blending de couleurs, les volumes, la lumière ect...

J'ai pas mal hésité entre le français et l'anglais, j'aurais pu faire beaucoup plus de choses en français mais bon... Cela dit il est toujours possible d’ouvrir une autre chaîne en version française par la suite si celle ci marche correctement  ::): 

Tu entends quoi par textures 3D ? Ca m’intéresse, je ne connais pas ça ! ^^

Merci pour ton retour, je vais tacher d'en prendre bonne note pour améliorer les vidéos suivantes !  :;):

----------


## LOIC JOINT

Salut à tous !

Comme je ne peut pas trop partager mes travaux graphiques ces derniers temps, je vous propose deux nouveaux petits tutos de création de sprites en digital painting 2D  ::):

----------


## Hideo

J'aime bien les deux derrieres, le feeling Metal Slug est bien la  ::P: 

Derriere y'a de l'animation ou ca reste de l'illustration ?

----------


## LOIC JOINT

Merci Hideo !  :;): 
Je prévois en effet de faire des tutos d'animation, mais pas sur cette série là car c'est une planche statique que je voulais juste mettre sur mon portfolio  :;): 
D'ailleurs j'ai pas mal d'idée pour ce qui est des tutos d'animation (je pense sérieusement en faire une série inspirée de Super Metroid !) mais si tu as des envies à ce niveau n'hésites pas à m'en faire part tout est bon à prendre ! ^^

----------


## LOIC JOINT

Salut à tous !

Voici une petite mise à jour de mes travaux, une petite planche de démonstration composée de plusieurs sprites 2D inspirés du célèbre jeux Metal Slug sur NeoGeo.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Ça claque bien ! Moi aussi j'aime, c'est tout à fait dans l'esprit Metal Slug.  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu entends quoi par textures 3D ? Ca m’intéresse, je ne connais pas ça ! ^^


Ben je pensais aux textures qui gèrent le _bump mapping,_ les _shaders_ et tous ces trucs avec des noms barbares que calculent nos GPU de bourgeois.  ::P:

----------


## LOIC JOINT

> Ça claque bien ! Moi aussi j'aime, c'est tout à fait dans l'esprit Metal Slug.


Merci beaucoup ! :D




> Ben je pensais aux textures qui gèrent le bump mapping, les shaders et tous ces trucs avec des noms barbares que calculent nos GPU de bourgeois.


Ahah ! C'est vrai que c'est pas donné ces petites bêtes là !
Oui il est probable que j'en propose à l'occasion en effet, il faudra que je laisse mijoter l'idée dans ma tête  :;): 

Et voici du nouveau dans mon travail, la conception et réalisation d’un sprite de personnage guerrier d’inspiration Dark Fantasy. Le modèles à été réalisé en digital painting avec Krita et l’animation du personnage est prévue très prochainement. C’est le premier d’une série réalisée pour un jeu actuellement en cours de développement.

----------


## Troll de pique

Salut Loic. Sympa tes création. Je remarque que ta palette est plutôt sombre, tu n'as pas l'air d'aimer les couleurs saturés.

J'ai une question pour toi : est-ce que tu travailles uniquement avec des logiciels libres ou ça t'arrive d'utiliser Photoshop, Max, Maya, etc ?

----------


## LOIC JOINT

Salut Troll de pique ! 

Merci ! Oui en effet je vais naturellement vers un style plutôt dark en général. J'avais un peu peur de dissuader une partie des intéressés en ne m'exprimant qu'avec ma patte de prédilection mais finalement cette orientation correspond bien à beaucoup de projets apparemment, et j'ai pas mal de demandes sur des jeux qui épouse cette orientation stylistique ^^

Je travail uniquement avec des logiciels libres, et j'en suis pleinement satisfait ! (je précise que j'utilisais autrefois Toshop et 3DSmax que j'ai troqué contre Krita et Blender 3D, et franchement... je ne suis pas prêt de changer de softs !  ::):  ). J'avais également peur de dissuader d'éventuelles intéressés mais pour les développeurs c'est la finalité qui compte, donc tout se passe super bien. Ces logiciels sont vraiment des mines d'or, les performances sont énormes, les communautés super, on trouve des tutos à foison et question performances et possibilités, ils n'ont rien à envier à leurs confrères propriétaires. Par contre ces derniers ferraient bien de s'inspirer des alternatives libres question optimisation et accessibilité (avec les logiciel libre, fini les interminables échanges avec la hotline par ce que ta licence n'est plus reconnue par le serveur ou que le système anticopie à décidé d'être relou).

Mais bon je ne vais pas m'étendre, tu l'as compris, je suis un libriste convaincu et conquis !  :;):

----------


## LOIC JOINT

Série de créatures modélisées d’après des concepts art pour le jeu Little God de Julien Van Assch. Après la modélisation et la réalisation des textures directement sur les modèles, les créatures furent animées puis rendus en 3D isométriques sous forme de spritesheets afin d’être intégrés au moteur du jeu.

----------


## schouffy

J'aime bien ce genre de rendu. Tu utilises quoi comme outil pour faire la conversion animation -> spritesheet ?

----------


## LOIC JOINT

Salut Schouffy (superbe avatar !  :;): ),

Merci, j'ai fait pas mal de recherches justement pour trouver un petit soft libre, gratuit et efficace. Au final j'ai trouvé une vrai petite perle mais c'est un plug-in Gimp normalement utilisé pour le jeu Second Life. Après avoir entré toute les images de l'animation dans Gimp (il dispose d'un mode d'importation pour faire cela automatiquement), on lance ce petite plug et on configure le spritesheet (frame en largeur et frames en hauteur) et hop ! Il génére ça tout seul comme un grand, et le résultat et top !

Voici le plug en question si tu es intéressé  :;): 
http://wiki.secondlife.com/wiki/GIMP...imated_Texture

Et voici les news sur mes travaux, la réalisation d'un Concept Art pour le jeu Little God de Julien Van Assch. Cette réalisation est la première d'une série destinée à illustrer les créatures de son univers, elles seront également utilisées dans le cadre de la campagne de financement du projet prochainement en ligne.

----------


## schouffy

Ok merci c'est intéressant ! Et pour les images, tu exportes ton animation en séquence d'images, directement depuis blender j'imagine ?
Tu t'y prends comment si tu fais exporter la même animation sous plusieurs angles différents (dans ton cas, les 4 orientations isométriques par exemple) ? Y'a une technique autre que déplacer la caméra à chaque fois ?

----------


## LOIC JOINT

De rien  :;): 
En effet j'exporte depuis Blender en séquence d'images. En fait je place ma camera (en mode orthonormée pour ne pas avoir de déformation de perspective) en face de l'entité puis je l'incline à un angle de 45 degré au dessus d'elle. Il me suffit ensuite de me mettre au dessus de ma scène et de faire tourner ma camera (à partir du centre de la scène) en fonction de l'angle souhaité. Je lance ensuite l'animation et ainsi de suite  ::): 
Il est en effet possible de créer plusieurs camera et de programmer des rendus successif en changeant la camera principal via la timeline mais je l'ai déjà fait dans un autre context et c'est quand même plus compliqué que de bouger la camera entre chaque rendu  ::): 

Mes explications ne sont peut être pas très claire, n'hésite pas si tu as besoin d’éclaircissements ! (au pire je te ferais une petite vidéo  :;): )

A présent quelques news sur mes travail, voici la réalisation de deux nouveaux Concepts Arts pour le jeu Little God de Julien Van Assch.

----------


## schouffy

Non c'est très clair je vois exactement de quoi tu parles, merci  ::): 
Bon j'avoue que je pensais qu'il y avait une meilleure technique, mais ce n'est pas la première fois que je constate que voous autres artistes n'avez pas peur de faire des trucs un peu chiants, répétitifs ou rébarbatifs (coucou la retopologie ou l'UV mapping...).
Je vais voir si je peux trouver un truc pour améliorer ce workflow, quitte à faire un plugin blender si je me chauffe.
Merci pour tes conseils !

----------


## LOIC JOINT

De rien  :;): 
lol, oui moi aussi je part souvent la fleur au fusil en me disant qu'il doit exister des méthodes plus automatisées mais au final... non  ::):  Alors on fait avec les moyens du bord ^^
C'est vrai qu'il y a des parties un peu répétitives mais bon, on fait avec  ::): 
Avec plaisir  :;):

----------

